# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Обидиенс

## Анастасия

Здравствуйте Татьяна!
После семинара в НН решила посмотреть что такое обидиенс. Оказалось, что им можно заниматься параллельно с ОКД  :Ab: 
Жаль, что не читала об этом нормативе раньше, замучила бы Вас еще на семинаре  :Ah: . В инете найти инфу о методах подготовки к обидиенс еще труднее чем по ИПО  :0317:  Придется ездить по семинарам  :Ag: 
Есть у меня вопрос: Обратила внимание, что в об-се комплекс учат в двух вариантах: неподвижны передние лапы или, соответственно, задние лапы. 
Мне кажеться для моей собаки удобней вариант - неподв. задние. Связку лежать-стоять Вы показывали. Сидеть-лежать - он двигает передние. Сидеть-стоять оба вар-та через раз. Какое Ваше мнение?

Кстати о нормативе: положение в инете одно, а соревнуются в обидиенс 1,2 или 3. Ниииичего непонимаю. Может искала плохо?

----------


## Tatjana

> Есть у меня вопрос: Обратила внимание, что в об-се комплекс учат в двух вариантах: неподвижны передние лапы или, соответственно, задние лапы.
> Мне кажеться для моей собаки удобней вариант - неподв. задние. Связку лежать-стоять Вы показывали. Сидеть-лежать - он двигает передние. Сидеть-стоять оба вар-та через раз. Какое Ваше мнение?


Настя, привет! Я учила всех своих учеников работать от неподвижных задних ног. Но есть разные варианты. Ведь собака не должна продвигаться не только вперёд, но и назад. Если собака не научена от задних лап, то  некоторые проводники используют на укладку разные команды. Из стоять - одна, из сидеть и лежать - другая. Твоя собака всё время двигается назад, так что надо подумать... Комплекс может выполнятся только в двух последовательностях. Так что надо просто расчитать. Собака должна начинать из положения лежать и закончить этим же положением. 



> Кстати о нормативе: положение в инете одно, а соревнуются в обидиенс 1,2 или 3. Ниииичего непонимаю. Может искала плохо?


Мастер класс во всех странах одинаков. Но вот переходные классы могут быть разными. В России 3 класса, а например, в Эстонии - 4. Я так понимаю, что и в Финляндии 4. Последний класс и является мастер классом, в котором проводятся международные соревнования и присуждаются звания. У нас он называется эривыйтья класс, что дословно переводится на русский с эстонского: специальный для победителей.

----------


## Katochka

Анастасия, посмотрите вот этот российский форум, там общаются многие спортсмены, занимающиеся обидиенс и есть несколько тем, посвященных этому вижу спорта
http://www.dogschool.ru/forum/5
Там можно и вопросы задать и получить информацию именно в свете российских правил.

----------


## Анастасия

Нашла хороший ролик. Есть сильное желание попробовать, но сижу и "чешу репу" имеет ли это смысл со строением моей собаки: из сидеть в лежать ему придется, скорее всего, сначала привставать.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XO69g...layer_embedded

Сегодня пробовала "Задние лапы на месте" почему-то  вылезла проблема лежать из стоять: Энг "подтягивает попу" а потом вытягивает передние лапы - в итоге продвижка вперед, если подсказать лакомством (завести кусочек под морду к передним ногам) - складывается нормально. На семинаре же он это делал  :0317: 
Татьян - продвижки назад, когда я на расстоянии 25 метров,  у нас нет, наоборот вперед, правда незначительная, до полуметра, но есть.  

Katochka, спасибо, этот сайт нашла одним из первых. Когда читала тему про обидиенс неприятно поразило как ответили какому-то новичку на вопрос (кстати тоже о комплексе): что-то типа объяснять вам наглым чайникам ничего не будем, если вам надо - смотрите видео. Это конечно позиция большинства спортсменов и по инету не научишь, но "послали " человека как-то грубовато.

----------


## Tatjana

> Сегодня пробовала "Задние лапы на месте" почему-то вылезла проблема лежать из стоять: Энг "подтягивает попу" а потом вытягивает передние лапы - в итоге продвижка вперед, если подсказать лакомством (завести кусочек под морду к передним ногам) - складывается нормально. На семинаре же он это делал


Настя, лежать из стоять и обратно от неподвижных задних лап  - это довольно сложный элемент для крупных и длинных собак. Но нет ничего невозможного. Я бы советовала на лакомстве работать до автомата. Сколько времени - трудно сказать... может месяц, закрепляя мышечное запоминание. Работать до тех пор, пока собака начнет выполнять это упражнение без ошибок. И только потом пробовать постепенно увеличивать дистанцию от простого к сложному.
Я посмотрела видео и думаю, что новичкам повторить работу с так называемым маркером будет не легко, если они начнут думать, что маркер помогает собаке.  Там всё строилось на мышечной памяти и очень верной работе рук. Маркер скорее нужен для самого проводника, чтобы ему было легче управлять движениями собаки и понимать, какие движения будут неправильными. Сама мысль с маркером замечательная именно для проводника! 
Продвижение в пол метра для обидиенс - это очень много.
Не спеши.
Еще  элементы, которые ты должна сразу начинать учить: квадрат и цель. Знаешь ли ты эти элементы?

----------


## Анастасия

> Я посмотрела видео и думаю, что новичкам повторить работу с так называемым маркером будет не легко, если они начнут думать, что маркер помогает собаке.  Там всё строилось на мышечной памяти и очень верной работе рук.


С этой собакой это упражнение делать не буду-очень много  "ломать придется", а на следующей обязательно попробую  :Ag: 




> Еще  элементы, которые ты должна сразу начинать учить: квадрат и цель. Знаешь ли ты эти элементы?


 Квадрат -поняла что за упражнение, а цель -нет, подозреваю, что это движение на конус.
Квадрат предполагаю учить через место (ну или маркер) расположенный дальше квадрата, на место у меня собака хорощо бегает.
Пробовала лежать из команды "ко мне" - плюхается быстро, но я с ним учила "лежать" из любого места на прогулке. Хочу сделать такую последовательность: "стоять" из бега рядом, затем стоять из подзыва "ко мне", затем стоять из движения к маркеру. Однако мне бы не хотелось, чтобы он объединил команды "место" и "квадрат" (т.е. по команде "место" не ожидал команды стоять), поэтому подумываю может все-таки не маркер в конце а мячик и обучение как на высыле в ИПО.

----------


## Tatjana

> С этой собакой это упражнение делать не буду-очень много "ломать придется", а на следующей обязательно попробую


Зря так недооцениваешь собаку. Я Квая уже трижды переделывала. :Ap: 



> а цель -нет, подозреваю, что это движение на конус.


Так и есть.



> Квадрат предполагаю учить через место (ну или маркер) расположенный дальше квадрата, на место у меня собака хорошо бегает.


Настя, главная мысль квадрата для собаки - пробегать его между фишек. Что послужит мотивацией мяч или маркер - это не принципиально, важно, что мотивацию он может увидеть только из квадрата, не раньше.



> затем стоять из подзыва "ко мне", затем стоять из движения к маркеру.


На нашем опыте стоять из движения к маркеру оказалось гораздо легче, чем стоять из подзыва ( у бордеров такой проблемы не бывает, они прирожденные пастухи). Проблема в том, что собака после команды не может продвинуться далее корпуса и те, кто бегают быстро, просто не в состоянии понять, *как* надо тормозить. Правда я всегда считаю, что научить можно чему угодно лишь бы была система. Подозреваю, что бОльшая часть проводников просто форсируют события. :Ab:

----------


## Анастасия

Купила книгу Пэдди Кафлена "Обидиенс". Анонс был: первая книга по обидиенс переведенная на русский язык. Но похоже это была самая первая книга П.Кафлена (интересно узнать в каком году он ее написал).
Взяла книгу - рученки дрожали, певую страницу открывала как у Библии, думала сейчас начнется просвящение  :Ag:  
В предисловии прочла фразу:  некоторые из предлагаемых методов  неизвестны или малоизвестны в России - от предвкушения тайн чуть не потеряла сознание.
Дальше пошли одни разочарования. Методы описанные в книге были, может быть и неизвестны в Советском Союзе, но сейчас они уже даже и , можно сказать, устарели. Хотя и методов особых автор и не открывает, все описано общими фразами, возможно эта книга не была рассчитана на чайников, но и каких-то деталей или тонкостей - даже намека нет  :Ac: 
Концентрации посвящено очень много - целый абзац! (Написали что она должна быть, что добиться ее можно с помощью лакомства или игрушки и тренировать ее надо почаще ибо это основа всех основ. )При том, что ширина строки половина формата А4 (обычный лист). 
Ладно хоть есть расширенное описание выполнения упражнений на соревнованиях.
В общем я разочарована  :Ac: 
Вряд ли кто читал или прочитает, но выговориться хотелось  :Ac:

----------

